# TTC with Clearblue Fertility Monitor



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

Been using the CBFM for past 12 months, usually get peak around day 17.

This month I forgot to set it during my period.

I set it 2 days after my period ended. So day 5 on monitor was really day 7.

Now on day 23 and still getting 'Highs' on CBFM.

Got a large blob of white/cloudy stretchy mucus on day 16 only.

(Usually I get EWCM for 4 days before peak).

*Not sure what to do?

Keep feeding the monitor with sticks?

Have I ovulated?*


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Do you keep your sticks? Although you are not supposed to, you can read them by eye to a certain extent as you can see when you get the lh surge and the estrogen goes skies high. You might just have had a really short surge this month and the machine missed it xxxxx


----------



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks MadameG

Unfortunately I didn't keep the sticks...


----------



## Neniel (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am 33 years old and my DH and I have been ttc for 9 years. I have been diagnosed with PCOS, but for a long time didn't receive any treatment. Last year I paid for a consultation with a fertility consultant who specialises in PCOS. He put me on Metformin. This changed a lot more me. I have been on diets for year and would lose a pound or 2 here and there and then gain them again. Now that I am on Metformin and doing slimming world I am actually losing weight, slowly but it's coming off, 1.5 stone so far. 
I've had the Clearblue Fertility Monitor for a while but when I last used it my cycles were too irregular, so it didn't really pick up anything. Since I started Metformin my cycles have changed and the last 2 were regular and the Monitor actually picked up ovulation. So I am hopeful. 
Has anyone else tried that Monitor?


Sonja


----------

